# 2007 World Championship Results



## pjk (Oct 7, 2007)

*Yu Nakajima* won the World Rubik's Cube Championship 2007 with an average in the final of *12.46 seconds*. *Andrew Kang* finished second *(13.05)* and *Mitsuki Gunji* finished third *(13.05)*.

* World records:* Matyas Kuti 5x5 1:45.07 (average), 3x3 multiple blindfolded 15 cubes in 46:17, 4x4 blindfolded 6:12.32, Ryan Patricio 3x3 one-handed 21.13 (average), Lukasz Cialon 2x2 3.91 (average), Erik Akkersdijk Megaminx 1:17.46 (single) 1:19.16 (average).

* Asian records:* Mitsuki Gunji 3x3 one-handed 18.06 (single).
* Australian records:* Peter Still Magic 2.91 (single) 3.17 (average).
* European records:* Tomasz Zolnowski 5x5 1:42.51 (single).
* North American records:* Andrew Kang 3x3 13.05 (average), Bob Burton Clock 18.04 (average).
* South American records:* Pedro Santos Guimaraes 3x3 13.00 (single) 16.67 (average), 4x4 1:22.02 (single), 3x3 blindfolded 2:08.97, 3x3 one-handed 26.47(single) 27.30 (average).

All results here.

Congrats to all!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 7, 2007)

Where exactly does it show all the results? I don't see Yu's 12.46 average anywhere :/
EDIT: nevermind, I see it now


----------



## clincher (Oct 7, 2007)

I believe there was a bet about Matyas in the blindfolded areas


----------



## hait2 (Oct 8, 2007)

damn what happened with 5x5x5 bld
;(


----------



## aznfury (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats to Yu Nakajia! 
I thought someone would have broken the 3x3x3 single record...


----------



## Pedro (Oct 8, 2007)

aznfury said:


> Congrats to Yu Nakajia!
> I thought someone would have broken the 3x3x3 single record...



I wasn't hoping that...I mean...9.86 is really fast...and there was so much pressure in the competition...

but Yu did really well...Jean Pons also did a 12.48 avg on first round

and I...well...I did a 16.67 avg in first round...then messed it all on 2nd  20.68 avg and 46th place...lol

but I had a +2 that I didn't know was just a penalty and accepted the judge saying "oh, that's a DNF..."...I should know the rules -.-


----------



## jeff081692 (Oct 8, 2007)

On Yu Nakajima's site it said he learned full fridrich in 2 months and got sub 20 2 days later. Thats amazing progress.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 8, 2007)

which one is his site?


----------



## watermelon (Oct 8, 2007)

I believe that info is located here: http://www.cubingtechniques.com/profile.html



> 06-09-18	Started Speedcubing.
> 06-11-24	Rememberd Fridrich Method completely.
> 06-11-26	Achieved sub20. (19.56 seconds)




Be sure to look at the rest of his "cubing history" section, because there are many other things that are quite impressive .


----------



## hdskull (Oct 9, 2007)

because he cubes alot everyday, he does nothing but cube.


----------



## pjk (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice site, thanks for posting.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

> I believe there was a bet about Matyas in the blindfolded areas


Correct. Stefan and I changed the bet from 50 Euros to 10 Euros because he was short on cash. Then he won 1000 Euro because he got a perfect score (999) on the Revolution.


----------



## pjk (Oct 9, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> > I believe there was a bet about Matyas in the blindfolded areas
> 
> 
> Correct. Stefan and I changed the bet from 50 Euros to 10 Euros because he was short on cash. Then he won 1000 Euro because he got a perfect score (999) on the Revolution.



Really, Stefan won 1k Euro from you? 

By the way, welcome back Arnaud.


----------



## Hubdra (Oct 9, 2007)

Apparently the money was gotten from an Official Side Event? That's what I hear anyway.


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2007)

Hubdra said:


> Apparently the money was gotten from an Official Side Event? That's what I hear anyway.



Yes. But I believe he only won 500 euros because Dror Vomberg also got a perfect score!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

Winning moves gave both Stefan and Dror 1000 Euro. That was clearly pronounced at the ceremony.

I didn't give Stefan any money and I got 10 Euro from him.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Stefan and I changed the bet from 50 Euros to 10 Euros because he was short on cash.


I'm still short on cash. But the 1k certainly helps. I still intend to win some more at the German championship and to sell some puzzles and stuff. Oh and I don't think it was Winning Moves who pays/doubled the prize money for the Revolution, but Techno Source.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Stefan. I had never heard of Techno Source before your post.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 16, 2007)

Was Winning Moves involved in the championship and its prizes at all? Or was it Seven Towns? Btw, I gave Techno Source my bank information on Thursday and already received the money Monday, quite fast for international bank transfer I think. Oh and the main guy behind the Revolution table in Budapest was Eric Levin, executive vice president of Techno Source. Don't know the name of the other guy. They were both very friendly, nice guys. The girls were probably just random girls hired for the event in order to look good.


----------

